# House finale 5-21-12



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

The first hour's walk down memory lane was mildly entertaining. What I didn't expect was that was going to be the best of the two hours.

It was fun hearing Hugh Laurie's real voice while he walked around with people in House's world. More fun than watching all the Ghosts of Houses past stroll by and tell him what was wrong with his life.

We now know how House figured out to be with Wilson for his last 5 months, and it seemed like a way he might have done it. I might have enjoyed that bit if I hadn't had to sit through the extended dream sequence before. But I did wonder for a little while whether the whole thing was planned as his exit strategy. That would make sense given his penchant for elaborate pranks, but then he wouldn't likely have been in a long heroin induced dream in the middle of it.

If he didn't plan it and inserted an already dead body in the building, then he had to wake up from the dream at just the right time, figure out who the conveniently located other body was after the fact and swap records, all while not being seen.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Idearat said:


> If he didn't plan it and inserted an already dead body in the building, then he had to wake up from the dream at just the right time, figure out who the conveniently located other body was after the fact and swap records, all while not being seen.


That was my take on it. I didn't even consider that he had planned the whole thing, given the overly long dream sequence where he seemed to be deciding whether to live or die.

I didn't love it. I thought he was going to run or die and this makes perfect sense. I was happy with the resolution, but I found that much of the episode dragged. I did like that they were able to show what happened to his team after the fact and that Foreman knew he was alive.

I loved hearing his real voice in the recap episode. It was interesting and better done than some of the others I've seen.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah I didn't get it either.

Why was he in the warehouse? Drug seeking? Or did he go there seeking his patient and then set the fire to kill him knowing the guy was dying as it was? What and when did he plan all this? Why did he pass out? 

I did guess it though I figured they were going to do a "Shawshank" but I thought they would flee the US. Wilson to live out his days and House to practice medicine in a more "free" enviroment. 

I guess they really did tick off Lisa Edelstein. Can't even get her to show up to his funeral or a dream sequence.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It's quite clear to me that the ARE on a break!


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

*snicker*
House Finale Review: Everybody Dies - of Boredom
http://www.tvguide.com/News/House-Finale-Review-1047864.aspx


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Did anybody else think that Sela Ward had a cold in the first scenes. Her voice did not sound right at all.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Did anybody else think that Sela Ward had a cold in the first scenes. Her voice did not sound right at all.


I did notice that. I also was thinking if this show was shot around April that means Anne Dudek had a baby 4-8 weeks before that and she looked great.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Did anybody else think that Sela Ward had a cold in the first scenes. Her voice did not sound right at all.


At first I didn't think it was her because she sounded so strange.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

W. T. F.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Idearat said:


> If he didn't plan it and inserted an already dead body in the building, then he had to wake up from the dream at just the right time, figure out who the conveniently located other body was after the fact and swap records, all while not being seen.


 He didn't need to figure out who the other body was, since he knew it was his heroin-addicted patient.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I guess they really did tick off Lisa Edelstein. Can't even get her to show up to his funeral or a dream sequence.


That was a huge hole in the show, I was very disappointed they couldn't work it out, she was such a huge part of the show and for her to just be absent was jarring. I can understand how this kind of thing can happen, but it was pretty glaring


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Even with Cuddy, this would have been the worst final I had ever seen.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

ThePennyDropped said:


> He didn't need to figure out who the other body was, since he knew it was his heroin-addicted patient.


I'd missed that part, my mind had wandered too far.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Then again, for all we know, right after that last scene...

A police blockade is waiting to pick up House - he may have had everybody else fooled, but Cuddy knows better (and yes, I am aware that she wasn't at the funeral, but she must have heard about House's "death").

While House is serving time in some New Jersey prison, Wilson becomes one of the first patients at the new cancer research center formerly known as Princeton-Plainsboro Teaching Hospital; now that House is no longer there, there really isn't a reason for whoever that was in the first season who offered the hospital something like half a billion dollars to turn it into a cancer research hospital with the one proviso being that they get rid of House's department (House may be worth turning that amount of money down...but Chase?) to make a return.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

There is a post mortem Q&A with Shore up at TVLine

http://tvline.com/2012/05/22/house-series-finale-burning-questions-cuddy/


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> Then again, for all we know, right after that last scene...
> 
> A police blockade is waiting to pick up House - he may have had everybody else fooled, but Cuddy knows better ...


And with cops chasing after them, House and Wilson are riding side by side, holding hands as they fly off the edge of a conveniently located canyon.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Idearat said:


> And with cops chasing after them, House and Wilson are riding side by side, holding hands as they fly off the edge of a conveniently located canyon.


That's pretty much what I was envisioning for the finale.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, this episode pretty much blew. 

House...going out not with a bang, with with a whimper....


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Well, I for one liked the finale.
*ducks and runs*

I also really like the special where House and Wilson got to shoot up the actual sets with paint balls.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't worry; you're not alone.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

I enjoyed both the Swan Song and the finale. I was glad to see House got rid of his crotch rocket and had a touring bike ... of sorts.

I hope he cashed out his stuff before 'dying'.

Sent from my MB865


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I too felt like it had a big Cuddy-shaped hole in the episode. Even if you aren't a "Huddy" shipper, it still felt like the episode was missing a lot for her not to appear or even be spoke of.

I also thought the ending was a little less than satisfying. Yes, it's a nice happy thought to see House going off and spending Wilson's last few months with him. But for a character like House not to have Wilson, nor to have the medical puzzles to solve anymore, it practically screams the question - "what then?" And leaving that giant question unanswered is, as I said, not very satisfying. I'm not asking for everything to be tied up in a nice little bow, but that's a lot to leave hanging out there.

I liked seeing Cutner, Amber, Stacy, and Cameron again, though.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I also thought the ending was a little less than satisfying. Yes, it's a nice happy thought to see House going off and spending Wilson's last few months with him. But for a character like House not to have Wilson, nor to have the medical puzzles to solve anymore, it practically screams the question - "what then?" And leaving that giant question unanswered is, as I said, not very satisfying. I'm not asking for everything to be tied up in a nice little bow, but that's a lot to leave hanging out there.


Always leave your crowd wanting more...


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Even with Cuddy, this would have been the worst final I had ever seen.


You must've missed the series finale of M*A*S*H.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I was pretty underwhelmed by this.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I enjoyed the Dead Poets Society reference.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Anne Dudek was incredibly good looking in this.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, the Swan Song was the better of the two hours. Heck, who didn't like them paintballing up the set?

I found the ending cliche'd and rushed. It just seemed like a big cop-out given the buildup over the past several episodes, only to be rushed into an lame ending, repeating every tired series cliche available to screenwriters. Bonus points for anyone who finds out how many TVTropes entries there are for the ending. I'll even allow the Swan Song to be used.

I think House (the TV series, not the character) deserved a better ending.

Of course, I wonder how long until some tired Fox exec decides that hey, they can now do a "reimagining" as [C]hase, M.D. . I say maybe 5 years.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Wait, Wilson was real?

Huh.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Terrible finale. It would have been much more moving if House had died in the fire and left Wilson alone. Or if we could have seen them run off together in the beginning, have a great time on the lamb for 5 months, then Wilson die with House by his side and House commit suicide after. Or if House had to assist Wilson in his suicide when the cancer got bad. 

Plus there were plot holes galore.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry, but I have to comment that it's '*on the lam*'.

On the lam*b* has much different ethical, moral and legal implications!


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Did anybody else think that Sela Ward had a cold in the first scenes. Her voice did not sound right at all.


Its kind of funny that on the CSI:NY finale she also appeared in Mack Taylor's hallucination.

As for the House finale this wasn't the worst I've seen and their have been far worst.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Sorry, but I have to comment that it's '*on the lam*'.
> 
> On the lam*b* has much different ethical, moral and legal implications!


I lol'd


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Sorry, but I have to comment that it's '*on the lam*'.
> 
> On the lam*b* has much different ethical, moral and legal implications!


Yeah, better to wait until the sheep if an adult!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

House will become a detective.

Watch for a 13 episode series about a mysterious private eye who won't tell people his real name.

Played by Hugh Laurie, of course, but with a British accent.

Doesn't have to be produced by the same company, of course, because they're not SAYING the character is House.

It'll just be obvious to the audience.

As I said, 13 weeks.

__________________
_Your basket was evacuated._


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I think they should bring back House and an animated series.
I would totally watch that. 

Solves all the production costs, etc. and Hugh Laurie just does voice over work so he doesn't have to worry anymore about actually developing a limp.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

What a terrible way to end the series. The retrospective episode was interesting and well produced, but "Everybody Dies" was total garbage. Sure the show has always pushed one's suspension of disbelief, but this just didn't make sense on any level.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

inaka said:


> I think they should bring back House and an animated series.
> I would totally watch that.
> 
> Solves all the production costs, etc. and Hugh Laurie just does voice over work so he doesn't have to worry anymore about actually developing a limp.


"House and an animated series"?

MAKE UP YOUR MIND, MAN! Which do you want? House, or an animated series? Fox isn't made of money! They can't afford both just to satisfy you!!!!



__________________
Lemon pudding of Alexandria. Imported, of course.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Wait - because they couldn't get Lisa Edelstein (who turned 46 the day the finale ended, btw), they had someone who was quite unlike Cuddy? No wonder I couldn't place her - almost-Cuddy just wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Worf said:


> Wait - because they couldn't get Lisa Edelstein (who turned 46 the day the finale ended, btw), they had someone who was quite unlike Cuddy? No wonder I couldn't place her - almost-Cuddy just wasn't doing it for me.


Do you mean Sela Ward's character? If so, she wasn't a replacement for Cuddy; she played House's ex, the person who gave Cuddy the authorization to mangle House's leg after he forbade it. (He was in a medically induced coma at the time, so she had the legal right to make medical decisions on his behalf.)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

ncsercs said:


> Anne Dudek was incredibly good looking in this.


Anne Dudek will do that. :up:


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

hmm, so House committed 1st degree murder? If he switched the dental records before hand then it sounds that way.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DanB said:


> hmm, so House committed 1st degree murder? If he switched the dental records before hand then it sounds that way.


Why do you assume it happened beforehand?

In fact, what almost certainly happened was that House used his ID badge to get back into the hospital after his "death," swapped out the dental records, then left his ID badge under the wobbing table in Foreman's office before leaving the hospital for good. Foreman then found the ID badge there later, leading him to realize that House was still alive.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DanB said:


> hmm, so House committed 1st degree murder? If he switched the dental records before hand then it sounds that way.


I don't think House killed the guy. He was terminal. He may have OD'd on heroin as suicide. And House knew he would be dead soon, so he could have switched the dental records in anticipation.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I got the impression that Wilson left House's ID badge under Foreman's wobbly table, simply because House would be on video surveillance all over the hospital after his death and he's too smart for that.

I also got the impression that he switched the dental records before the guy died, but didn't kill him. I got the same feeling tiams did in his explanation above.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

You've gotten high on heroin and survived being trapped in a burning building so you manage to get to the hospital (how far away?) and swap dental records unnoticed? This makes it seems to me at least that the records were switched before.

Also, why would that hospital have the guy's dental records anyway?

If House did any premeditation on the events he doesnt need to actually "pull the trigger" to be convicted of first degree.

Again, too many unexplained situations to be sure but it's a shame they open it up to seem to allow this scenario.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

I lost any respect I had for Lisa Edelstein.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

rambler said:


> I lost any respect I had for Lisa Edelstein.


What about it? All I have heard that she was not in the finale because she had a falling out with the producers(?).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Worf said:


> Heck, who didn't like them paintballing up the set?


I loved Robert's (Wilson) reaction when he accidentally went full auto with his paintball gun.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I wish they continued filming the set teardown, that would've been fun to watch. I also wish they showed the entire stage and how they linked together and such.

I wonder if 10+ years in the future whatever is filmed there will be tearing down and wonder where a stray paintball splat came from. Or maybe there's a splat on the rafters...


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

I enjoyed the finale. And if anyone saw my question, the article that was linked earlier explained it. The patient had cigarette burns on his chest from nodding off with a lit cigarette (and presumably that is what set the building on fire). The burns were not a direct effect of the heroin. 

I think the patient/addict agreed to help house - swapping dental records and such. He knew he was dying and he had already offered to take the fall for House's vandalism charge.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

toddvj said:


> What were the sores on the patient's collarbone, and how did house know they would be there. I've never heard of such a thing before, and don't know what search term to use to look it up myself.


didnt he surmise they were cigarette burns from the patient falling asleep with cigs in his mouth?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Just thought some House fans might want to know about this...

*Hugh Laurie cast as villain in 'RoboCop' remake*
http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/Hugh-...remake/8699074&rss=rss-wabc-ent_story-8699074


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Man, what's with all the damn movie remakes lately?


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

I was I guess one of the 5 people that liked the finale. Other people I asked IRL also liked it. Sure there was some suspension of disbelief happening, but the entire show is one big suspension of disbelief that House gets away with all he gets away with =P I thought it was a fitting way to have him not be a doctor anymore and bring back past cast members.

I thought it was implied that he was in the building to score drugs, by the way - hence Foreman and Wilson meeting with the therapist.

Elton


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Did you just watch it recently?

Perhaps it was the hype leading up to the finale?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Worf said:


> Man, what's with all the damn movie remakes lately?


They can't think of original stuff anymore. Bleh.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

inaka said:


> Just thought some House fans might want to know about this...
> 
> *Hugh Laurie cast as villain in 'RoboCop' remake*
> http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/Hugh-...remake/8699074&rss=rss-wabc-ent_story-8699074


I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

ihatecable said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar!


I really hope they have Dr. House saying the line, "Just gimme my f'n phone call."


----------

